# Weeping tiles 2012 project



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

More pics, job is mostly done now. Just need to lay down some black earth and I can add grass seed. 














Lots of pics here:
http://www.redsquirrel.me/2012/07/weeping-tiles-project-2012-day-1.html
http://www.redsquirrel.me/2012/07/weeping-tiles-project-2012-day-2.html
http://www.redsquirrel.me/2012/07/weeping-tiles-project-2012-day-3.html
http://www.redsquirrel.me/2012/07/weeping-tiles-project-2012-day-4.html

Quite the job, I'm kind of glad I did not do it myself like I originally intended.


----------

